# RZR Running Rough



## cancar (Jul 14, 2011)

I went ridding and the engine was running rough. Now it wont start at all. I check the spark it looks weak. Any ideas before i buy a new $400 ECU???


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Check the plug that goes into your speedo. As stupid as it sounds this has happened to mine. Make sure its very clean, dielectric grease it and put it back on. If this doesn't help, then check your ground on the ECU. (another issue I had with mine). Hope this helps. 




Mud slingin', cold beer drinkin'


----------

